# Knot-Tec Light Industrial Wood Repair Kit



## Albert

Never heard of this before, I wonder if it is as good as epoxy for filling in voids in wood projects?


----------



## abie

An instructor of mine, from a box making class, showed me how to fill and stablize knots in wood with coffee grounds ( wet) and packed in, and thin CA glue to cure ,
works wonders and is inexpensive.
BT


----------



## REL

Very expensive for colored hot melt sticks! As mentioned you can do about the same thing with various types of shavings CA or epoxy. Plus, I believe the CA or Epoxy would be more durable.


----------



## ssnvet

well as I've just found out….

if you're going to use epoxy, don't wipe it flush with a putty knife :^(

as it appears the surrounding wood will now never take a finish


----------



## KenFitz

Nice review. The video from Youtube is great. I usuallly tend to cut away those types of problems but I can see where it would be a real wood saver for some projects that are enhanced by the knots showing. There are probably lots of other ways to do this, but this seems like an extremely easy way to do it. Thanks so much for posting the review.


----------



## Milo

Ha. I'll bet Furniture Medic isn't pleased to see this…


----------



## sebamedel

Hello, I work on a Door Factory, and we had this kit before and we ordered tons of resin sticks, but they run off, and for us is very expensive and difficult to import this again (we are from South america), also we have a machine to patch holes, but it's a very slow process, and it is only for small holes, here is the webpage that sell this machine . Do you have a better solution for repairing knots? I have seen online for different solutions, but they only use epoxy, I have never try it, but I think I would have problems after with the paint. Please if you know a better way to deal with these, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Woodworking4dummies

I'm having trouble finding a company that ships these glue sticks to Canada.
Anyone know how well this adhesive works with an inexpensive glue gun?


----------

